# How to convert M2TS Video to HD video, MP4, WMV, AVI, FLV,3GP…….



## treelemon (Dec 21, 2009)

The .m2ts is a container file format for multiplexing audio, video and other streams which is commonly used for high definition video on Blu-ray Disc and AVCHD and Sony's camcorders. But it is really a question, if you want to enjoy the .m2ts files on iPhone, iPod, Sansa, Archos, etc and share them on Youtube, my space. 
Well, *4Easysoft M2TS Converter* can help you easily handle the .m2ts files.
*Key features of this converter:*
*a.* Convert M2TS files to MKV, AVI, WMV, MP4 and more
*b.* Convert TS, MTS, TS, MOD, TOD, MOV, FLV, WMV, HD MP4, etc 
*c.* Added audio converter and audio extractor
*d.* Advanced video editing - Merge, Effect, Trim, Crop and Snapshot

The followings are the detailed gudie:
*Preparation: Download and install 4Easysoft M2TS Converter*
*Step 1: Add files*
Click “Add File” button to load the video files that you want to convert.
*Step 2: Set output settings*
You can choose the output format from the profiles drop-down lsit.
You can set Encoder, Bitrate, Channels, Resolution and so on by clicking “setting” button.
*Step 3: Start conversion.*
Click “Start” to begin the conversion with high output quality and converting speed.










*Editing Tips:*
*Tip 1:Effect*
Click “Effect” button, you can set the video Brightness, Contrast, Saturation and check Deinterlacing to help you optimize the video effect.










*Tip 2:Trim*
Click “Trim” button ,you can pick up any part of your videos your videos by dragging the slider bar; clicking "Start Time" and "End Time" button or setting the values










*Tip 3.Crop*
Click “Crop” button, you can set the frame size by selectting a crop mode; adjusting the crop frame; or setting the crop values.










*Tip 4. Preference*
Click the “Preference” button you can select the output destination, the Snapshot foler, the format of the snapshot image,etc.
*Tip 5.Snapshot*
Just click the "Snapshot" button you can save any image you like when previewing the viedeo and click the "Open" button next to "Snapshot" button, you can open the image. 
*Tip 6.Merge*
If you want to merge several files into one file you can choose them and click the "Merge into one file" to do it.
Try now!

Related tools:
*4Easysoft MTS Converter:*
It is poised to convert MTS video to AVI, MPEG, MP4, WMV and all popular video formats . And you can also convert video, like TS, M2TS, TS, MOD, TOD, MOV, FLV, WMV, HD MP4, etc to what you need video formats in fastest and most efficient way.
*4Easysoft TS Converter:*
This is an outstanding TS Video Converter, TS Video Creator, and TS file editor, so it owns the ability to convert TS to other videos, create TS file from all popular videos, and edit your TS file easily.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

SPAM ALERT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nian2020 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks. Joyoshare Media Cutter can also do that at 60X speed. It's an easy-to-use video editor and gives 5 times for free use.


----------

